# Hello everyone!



## Joab (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm new to this forum. I'm looking for a reality based self defense program in the Dover, Delaware area, if you know of one please let me know.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... I'm from California, so I do not have any info related to your request.


----------



## Joab (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm originally from California. I grew up in the San Francisco Bay Area, more specifically the Silicone Valley area. I didn't take any martial arts in California except for some intro classes in a Kenpo school in San Francisco. Thanks for welcoming me to the forum .


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 8, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Joab (Dec 8, 2008)

"Ave"? What do you mean by that? And what are you skeptical of? I don't understand your response.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 8, 2008)

Joab said:


> "Ave"? What do you mean by that? And what are you skeptical of? I don't understand your response.


 
Ave is what I say to all of the newcomers. I guess you could call it my "signature" greeting.
The thing about being skeptical is my signature that appears at the bottom of all of my posts (you can set up your own in your User CP). "Blaming Descartes for my skepticism" is my little attempt at witt.

It's all good, welcome aboard 
~JB


----------



## stickarts (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Joab (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the links. Unfortunately, Connecticut would be a long commute for me.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT. Like 14Kempo, I'm also in California.

I wish you the best in your search.


----------



## Joab (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for your welcoming. Lots of good schools in California of course, but it is 3,000 miles away unfortunately...


----------



## seasoned (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard, and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2008)

Greetings...Cannot help as I live in Ohio..


----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 8, 2008)

*WELCOME ! Great info here . Aloha !!!*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to Mt, good luck finding a school.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Bangis (Dec 10, 2008)

Joab said:


> I'm new to this forum. I'm looking for a reality based self defense program in the Dover, Delaware area, if you know of one please let me know.



Hello, how are you doing and what type of martial arts are you looking for?
For a reality based art I would suggest Muay Thai.  It's very direct.


----------



## Natty (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome. You'll find a lot of good information here.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 16, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------

